# 2 Different numbers for RV diodes WS-55511



## mtnbikerman (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello all 
couldn't find the answer in a search
How I ended up with this TV one of my neighbors got rid of his Mitsubishi WS-55511 TV so I hauled
it off for them. It works but the RV doesn't after reading sticky
I pulled the convergence board and found 2 blue diodes or fuses bad
don't know exactly what they are but in the schematics it lists 2 parts numbers for the same 2 i Need for R8C45 & R8C46 One service manual lists P/N 103C288070 2W 3.9J(what is on the board) and another list 103C189000 2W 6.8J. I was gonna put originals back in but didn't know if the 6.8J was an update. also where can I find these parts? Thanks for all the help in advance


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

These are resistors. There should only be one service manual for that model. There was not an update on these resistors that I recall. I would replace it with what was in the set.


----------

